# TRIPCAM is the tipping answer!



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

I got a trip cam back when it cost $10.00 a month. It was worth it then because it paid for itself plus increased my tips. Now, it's completely free!!! No monthly fee. I bought a $33.00 tablet and a $19.00 holder. My passengers love it. It gives them news, local info, weather and reminds them to tip me plus the can tip on the TripCam. Also, it videos the passenger inconspicuously and retains the video. It's awesome!! Check it out. TRIPCAM at the play store or the App Store.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

won't be long and there will be a monthly fee beware free stuff, this would last one night in the area I pick up drunks....they will find a way to steal it LOL. I will stick with my dash cam the pax can't reach. Another thing, these drunks are barely able to operate the Uber App and order are ride.... they gonna benefit from this! A pax has all the mobile services they need with their own device, good luck with this thing.


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

There was a monthly fee but not anymore. I drive daytime only in a high tourist area.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

10% commission on tips processed thru tripcam.


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

Better than nothing


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> won't be long and there will be a monthly fee beware free stuff, this would last one night in the area I pick up drunks....they will find a way to steal it LOL. I will stick with my dash cam the pax can't reach. Another thing, these drunks are barely able to operate the Uber App and order are ride.... they gonna benefit from this! A pax has all the mobile services they need with their own device, good luck with this thing.


Ive had a tablet on my headrest 7 months now. No one has even nudged it enough for me to even think they were going to steal it. I drive until 4am through out downtown Atlanta.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Ive had a tablet on my headrest 7 months now. No one has even nudged it enough for me to even think they were going to steal it. I drive until 4am through out downtown Atlanta.


 steveK2016 do you get any tips with it?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> steveK2016 do you get any tips with it?


Very much so: https://uberpeople.net/threads/slideshow-app-for-android.132681/

Although I get more cash tips then credit card tips. Most people that say they don't carry cash so they can't tip is just making an excuse. When they see that excuse doesn't work in my ride, the cash magically appears!


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

So I've had a TripCam in my car since it started. It's great because it entertains the passengers, so I don't have to, but the greatest advantage is that it constantly reminds them about tipping. They can tip in the app or just give me cash. I also have a square reader for my phone but you can get a reader for the trip cam. I paid $34.00 for a cheapo 7" tablet that runs the trip cam and a $19.00 holder that mounts very professionally looking to the back of the passenger headreast. I never shared anything about TripCam here because I was paying a monthly fee to have the service. (I honestly felt stupid that I was paying for this but it did pay for itself in tips.) Anyway, I wanted to let you guys know that it is now COMPLETELY FREE. You can download the app on the google play store for free and there is NO monthly fee anymore. Of course they take a small percent of tips done through the app on the tablet but most of the tips are in cash. It is a great addition oh and it also records the passenger for you so you don'tneed to deal with cameras all over you car. If you want to record, you need a tablet that is runningandroid 5.0 or higher. (I just checked ebay and you can get one for $36.00) You can also buy thetrip cam card reader from trip cam for $15.00. You are going to have to turn on your personal hotspot and I would assume that you all haveunlimited data so that shouldn't be an issue. Anyway, I just wanted to share this extra way to help make money since we are at crunch time andthere is not enough business out there because ofall these new drivers that will quickly realize theycan't make any money and only drive long enoughto ruin it for the rest of us.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

It records if the pax is directly in front of the tablet. What about front seat or the seat behind the driver?


----------



## Helixthree (May 22, 2017)

Can you check and see how much data your trip cam tablet is actually using on average per month?


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

Would be nice to just have it load itself up with new content from time to time and not be dependent on a hotspot. I used to be able to tether for free but Cricket requires me to pay $10/month to do it with my new phone.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TriadUberGoober said:


> Would be nice to just have it load itself up with new content from time to time and not be dependent on a hotspot. I used to be able to tether for free but Cricket requires me to pay $10/month to do it with my new phone.


Well assuming this really works for tips, then those $10 are a good investment.


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Well assuming this really works for tips, then those $10 are a good investment.


It does work for tips. It's great!! They tip right on the tablet - a guy last week said that it made tipping so easy and he said he wished all Uber's had one.

It records the whole backseat area, but not the front seat, to answer an earlier question.

As far as data, you can track it on the tablet. I have Verizon unlimited data so it's not a concern for me.


----------



## Charles Fedden (Jun 13, 2017)

Has anyone used this device for front seat pax?


----------

